# Very Large White Oak



## B-Edwards (Mar 27, 2010)

This White Oak fell last year about 20 feet past my property line. I fugured someone would get it for firewood but when I spoke with the owner he had told all who asked "if you get any of it you get all of it". I have been in tree work for twenty years and know you need to be cautious cuttung this thing up. It is very close to the property line and people have to cross my property to get to it. So I told the fellow I would take care of it as I have equipment there and holes to put the stump in. The tree is right at eight feet in diameter at chest height but it is also hollow at the bottom and has been struck by lightning. I am guessing the tree is around five hundred years old + -. I want to get some boards out of it as I am building a house within a few hundred feet of the tree. I know I can get a few logs out of some branches but no-one here has anything that can touch the trunk . 

Wanted to ask you guys for any ideas or suggestions. The tree falling was like someone dieing to me. We dont have many trees like this left around here and I'd like to use some of the wood to do something to honor the tree. I know it sounds silly but thats what I want to do. I appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 27, 2010)

I do some saw carving also (not that good) but keep that in mind. I will also post this in the carving section.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Mar 27, 2010)

Pit saw it :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mtngun (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice tree. 






Well, what kind of equipment do you have and how much are you willing to spend ?

An Alaskan with a 6 foot bar would prolly do the job. But, I don't have 6 foot bar, and they are expensive, so I'm not going to buy one.

So.......if the tree were mine, I'd quarter it with my 36" bar, either freehand or with a mini-mill. Once quartered, it could be milled with conventional tools, either an Alaskan or a bandmill.

That's a big project. Just limbing, bucking, and turning the logs -- without anyone getting hurt -- will be a major accomplishment.

The giant tree is probably more trouble than it is worth, from a dollars and cents perspective, but it would be cool to build your house with local materials that would otherwise go to waste. Take lots of pictures. You'll have a nice story to tell your grandkids.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 27, 2010)

Manuka Jock said:


> Pit saw it :biggrinbounce2:



opcorn:

I'd hate to do it but would love to see it! Too bad trees don't grow as depicted in that painting/engraving/litho or whatever it is. 

What you need is the mint 090G posted by Beefie just recently. It would make short work of that monster. Honestly to mill it I'd be tempted to leave it sitting up on the big limbs that are holding it up already and mill it as-is, unless there's some major advantage to turning the log(s). Having said that it is on your neighbor's property, so he might not want you making a big mess of sawdust there. Looking forward to whatever you do with it; that's a mammoth tree.


----------



## gandrimp (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a tree about the same size still standing on my dads farm thats needs to come down. Hated to see it die.
You'll have a rootwad that will be hard to move, but at least theres no dirt on it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 27, 2010)

Those are the size logs swing mills were designed for. Find a swinger, and he will mill it for you...

Rob


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 27, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> This White Oak fell last year about 20 feet past my property line. I fugured someone would get it for firewood but when I spoke with the owner he had told all who asked "if you get any of it you get all of it". I have been in tree work for twenty years and know you need to be cautious cuttung this thing up. It is very close to the property line and people have to cross my property to get to it. So I told the fellow I would take care of it as I have equipment there and holes to put the stump in. The tree is right at eight feet in diameter at chest height but it is also hollow at the bottom and has been struck by lightning. I am guessing the tree is around five hundred years old + -. I want to get some boards out of it as I am building a house within a few hundred feet of the tree. I know I can get a few logs out of some branches but no-one here has anything that can touch the trunk .
> 
> Wanted to ask you guys for any ideas or suggestions. The tree falling was like someone dieing to me. We dont have many trees like this left around here and I'd like to use some of the wood to do something to honor the tree. I know it sounds silly but thats what I want to do. I appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Thanks





I would agree, that is a very large (presumably) white oak.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll second sawyer robs idea, try to find a swingmill operator in your area. try posting to the nearest craigslist. a tree that special should generate interest. i don't know what saws you have, but if you have a 100+cc saw, there's an 8 foot bar on ebay now for just over $200. either way, it would be really cool to make something out of a tree like that. as you said, there aren't many of those around anymore. keep us posted.


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 28, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Those are the size logs swing mills were designed for. Find a swinger, and he will mill it for you...
> 
> Rob



Yep, I think he can get it done:


----------



## BobL (Mar 28, 2010)

Brmorgan said:


> What you need is the mint 090G posted by Beefie just recently. It would make short work of that monster. Honestly to mill it I'd be tempted to leave it sitting up on the big limbs that are holding it up already and mill it as-is,



I reckon very big logs like this should be sitting firmly on the ground before putting a mill near them. Even on the ground something this big will probably need 3-4 ft of scaffolding to be able to reach it with a CS mill, but if the tree is laying on it's limbs that scaffolding might need to be 2 or 3 times higher again. Handling a big CS mill up and down that height is not easy. The worst thing is if that sucker moved while it was being milled . . . . .


----------



## gemniii (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a good spot for a CSM GTG project.


----------



## little possum (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that tree is HUGE.

Where at in NC are you, I may could lend a hand if you needed help.

A CSM would be about the only way to cut that one up wouldnt it? I know ol circle mills have a limit, and my buddies mill they cant run anything over 36" diameter.


----------



## julian 1973 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd try to quarter it first then get it to a bandsaw mill and get as many quartersawn boards out of it as possible.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an 084 and 066 for saws but a three foot bar is the largest I have. Equipment , have a skidsteer that I can probably turn the log with as it would turn downhill. I will have a large track hoe this summer to handle the stump so its not a problem. I can make a pile of sawdust there that also is not a problem. I am at liberty to do pretty much anything I want, as a matter of fact the fellow told me to use the property as it were mine. He knows I'll take better care than he does and I surround it. I am not sure how much sound wood is there buy I do know the very bottom is hollow or has decayed wood. This is going to be a challenge I know. I have been busting my brain trying to figure out things to do with the wood. If hollow on up the tree then maybe it will be easier to maybe get some quartered stuff or at least make a pile of firewood. I have thought of things like making a bench out of a solid piece, huge flower pot, bottom of a fake well, but those are things that wont last. I appreciate all the replies and if you have anymore please lets hear them. Thanks again.


----------



## little possum (Mar 28, 2010)

Best advice I have is be careful messing with that tree. 
And make sure to get lots of pictures when you tackle it.

You dont really know what you can do with the wood until you get the first cut made. Or at least find a place that isnt rotten.

Any chance it was around a old homeplace?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 28, 2010)

Big tree. Have fun with that.


----------



## DRB (Mar 28, 2010)

If it is 8 feet across as it looks like it is. You have got to cut a few slabs for a table top. Even if it's up the tree aways to get away from the rot 50" across with lots of character knots would be cool. 

You have the 084 all you need is a 6 foot bar an Alaskan mill and have fun for a few days.

I would set up my 088 and go at it if I had the chance. 

I cut up a large Ponderosa Pine last year for table tops but now I am also thinking of one piece interior doors as well. 

Be careful cutting that tree up as the branches are going to be like cutting down small trees and if things start to move you are likey going to get hurt.


----------



## little possum (Mar 28, 2010)

If I had a mill set up for my 72" Id definitely try to come help.
Table tops would be awesome

But plenty of firewood in there too


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 28, 2010)

Where in North Carolina are you? 
I'd love to help cut a big tree like that if you're on the western side of the state.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a tree of that size last year. I milled very thing straight that was under 48”. Split the log in half, brought in a big crane and loaded it onto a semi and sent it to a mill in California that made slabs out of it that they sold as conference table. It takes quite an investment to make that all happen but the returns can be worth it if the tree is worth messing with. If not quarter it and mill it.


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 29, 2010)

I can get my bucket truck to it on the uphill or lower side so I will use it to take the limbs off and get it laying flat. I told the fellow who owns the tree that I had been in tree work for a long time and the tree concerned me, let alone the firewood cutters with very little experience with large trees. I am in Alleghany county , east of Boone about an hour and fifteen minutes, just above Wilkes and Surry county. I know I may be wasting money and time on this tree but hope to do something . I have a picture I took on my cell phone of this tree green and standing but not sure how to resize it to post a picture.


----------



## cedarman (Mar 29, 2010)

i see potentially nice oak hardwood flooring for your new house. eventhough you could probably buy it cheaper.

oak mantle for your fireplace


widdle a peace pipe, or a couple of duck decoys


it doesnt have to be something huge and extravagant to serve as a memory holder or conversation piece.
worse comes to worse youll have plenty of firewood for years to come.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Mar 29, 2010)

True But I feel it should be something that reflects the massiveness of the tree


----------



## gemniii (Mar 29, 2010)

Cut a 15' long "cookie" and then hollow it out and call it an oak tool shed.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 29, 2010)

If it is real hollow then cut a short log, stand it up, put a roof on it, cut a hole in the side and call it a bus stop, or turn it into a fort with an up stairs. I would like to find a nice hollow log.


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> I know I can get a few logs out of some branches but no-one here has anything that can touch the trunk .


Don't waste your time getting logs out of the branches. They are all stress wood, and they'll all warp / crack / twist as they dry. There's a reason branches are not used in the mills. 

Well, you can try it, but be prepared for bad results. If you stack and weight down the stack to prevent warping, then it will case harden the wood, and it can spring apart as you are cutting it on the tablesaw, causing kickback.

Short, quartersawn lengths might be OK....


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 29, 2010)

If that tree is actually 3 or 400 years old, i'd mill every straight limb on it, as old growth tree's don't act like all the tree's do these days... They grew MUCH slower in the old days, and react differently, and are worth milling everything you can get out of it....

Find a ------------> swing mill, and get-r-done!

Rob


----------



## BobL (Mar 29, 2010)

Sawyer Rob said:


> If that tree is actually 3 or 400 years old, i'd mill every straight limb on it, as old growth tree's don't act like all the tree's do these days... They grew MUCH slower in the old days, and react differently, and are worth milling everything you can get out of it....
> 
> Find a ------------> swing mill, and get-r-done!
> 
> Rob



I agree. This was a limb and I got 6, 40"+ wide straight slabs out of it.


----------



## cedarman (Mar 29, 2010)

My folks grandroom is nothing but cherry and oak. Not a peice of drywall anywhere. Beautiful! thats why that idea keeps ringing in my brain

I like oak floors So if it were mine Id have them milled down to floor slabs. 

Or you can use it for trim in your new house.

crown, chair, base, window trim, shoe moldings, that type of thing.

I could see that now with a coat of stain and about 3 coats of polyurathane

cabinets! just another idea
A nice Oak Bar!


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 29, 2010)

I would not hesitate to mill branches off that tree. (especially that tree) When I've done branches I've had good luck with it.

If the main stem is somewhat sound there is some amazing wood in there. You could spend a year milling on that tree.

I have a 60" bar that's not touched wood yet.


----------



## little possum (Mar 29, 2010)

I say make you a dug-out canoe.


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 29, 2010)

huskyhank said:


> I would not hesitate to mill branches off that tree. (especially that tree) When I've done branches I've had good luck with it.
> 
> If the main stem is somewhat sound there is some amazing wood in there. *You could spend a year milling on that tree.
> *
> I have a 60" bar that's not touched wood yet.



Ain't that the truth! And a lifetime building stuff with what you milled!


----------



## dbol (Mar 30, 2010)

> I say make you a dug-out canoe.


Or an ark!


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 30, 2010)

*not an ark*

well since others brought up boats
old growth white oak is the wood that is prized, and very sought after and required for wooden sailing ship restoration
places like Mystic Seaport go after old growth trees in hurricane hit areas

right now they are working on the Charles W Morgan the last remaining whale ship and is a national landmark. They need something 50,000 bft of oak
I think they use large branches for their natural curves for the ribs.
They also would have the experience/equipment to properly harvest the valuable wood.

google mystic seaport and you can see a vid of the ship and info on the restoration

hey it might not be ax men but helping restore a national landmark is nothing to sneeze at 

I live fairly close to the seaport, if you are interested in them checking out the tree and want some help facilitating let me know


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 31, 2010)

B-Edwards...I don't know about you, but I think you should consider going for the money. :greenchainsaw:
You've had two very good suggestions to cash in on. Both require some research to get a big chunk in the size the customer can use, and moved. Either prep it and get it out to CA to be cut into huge slabs, or custom cut it into old boat restoration parts. Either way..big bucks I think. Clearly it's going to take you most of this year to get the limbs off, cleaned up, milled etc. You could mill all the limbs while you research the best thing to do with such a huge trunk. Consider trying to post photos with some dimensions, a custom cut clause somewhere...ebay, craiglist. Someone will pay for some/all of it. Maybe a heck of a lot more than you think. It's a special tree..needs an equally special project. There's time to find that project.
Ever thought of getting the media in to help you locate a buyer? They love to hear of stories whereby you are trying to give the 400 yr old tree a new life. Coast to coast media coverage with one interview and a few clips of a storm fallen tree. Marketing buddy..marketing.


----------



## Wood Hick (Mar 31, 2010)

Years ago there was one like that in this area of Pa. They sold the bulk of it as described in earlier replies, but the landowner did one thing that made the history of the tree last forever. He had 10 feet of the butt log donated to the Historical society, and they in turn paid to put it in a permanent display in the Ag building at the county fairgrounds. They made a photo board explaining the process, and i guess for 20 years now people have been getting their picture taken next to it at the fair. You might consider something like that!


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 31, 2010)

there was the butt of really big oak near where I grew up in NY
it was in a gazebo and had markers on the growth rings for important dates in history. it was interesting to see how big the tree was during its life when the major events were took place


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!!! I appreciate all of them. Some of the suggestions seem like a possibility. I am going to take my time on this and weigh all the options. This tree deserves more than to become firewood. Thanks again and keep those ideas or suggestions coming, they are a great help.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 31, 2010)

This may give you a starting point. 
As a side note if you go to the log yard and scroll down to the bottom there is a picture of my mill sawing French brown Oak. Not the Dolmar.


http://www.talaricohardwoods.com/index.html


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 31, 2010)

Backwoods said:


> This may give you a starting point.
> As a side note if you go to the log yard and scroll down to the bottom there is a picture of my mill sawing French brown Oak. Not the Dolmar.
> 
> 
> http://www.talaricohardwoods.com/index.html



That is good stuff!!!!!!!!! It's awesome that these trees are being used instead of being dumped in a hole. I know of many many large trees over the years that got buried in a hole because it was to large for anyone to mess with . Great to see these trees being enjoyed.


----------



## scsmith42 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi B. Edwards.

Backwoods referred me to this link; we know each other from a different forum. I own a Peterson WPF swingblade mill and live SW of Raleigh. I routinely saw up very large oaks; primarily quartersawning them. Although it's not assembled yet, I have most of the pieces to build a dedicated slabber to augment my mill; the last major part is a 40 hp motor that I am supposed to pick up next weekend. Perhaps I can be of assistance.

Typically, when I inspect very large oaks that have blown over, they are usually too rotted to obtain much usable lumber from. 

I'm located about two and a half hours from Wilkesboro. Can you tell me the DBH? Also, can you make some exploratory cuts or use a stick and find out how far up the trunk the rot goes?

Thanks much.

Scott Smith


----------



## little possum (Apr 5, 2010)

If the milling goes on, could I possibly ride up to watch?


----------



## headleyj (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's realy 500 years old that tree was "born" around the time America was discovered (1492 vs 1510). Think about that for a minute.
...
...
...
2010-500 = 1510

Need any beams for a barn or bridge? If it's White Oak, that's the ideal wood for outdoor use man. Solid piece dining room table?

Whatever the tree becomes, if it were mine, I would do my best to create items that paid homage to a 500 year legacy...some how, some way.


----------



## Backwood (Apr 5, 2010)

This tree makes the big oak I found last week look like a toothpick. It looks like a job for a swingmill for sure. Scott did you see the picture that was on page 1 ?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 5, 2010)

B-Edwards said:


> We dont have many trees like this left around here and I'd like to use some of the wood to do something to honor the tree. I know *it sounds silly* but thats what I want to do.




I can't agree with you at all on this.


It doesn't sound silly at all. It sounds _*right*_. 


Keep us posted! If we find out you milled this thing and we didn't get pictures, well... You'd better have a good reason or good life insurance!


----------



## scsmith42 (Apr 5, 2010)

Backwood said:


> This tree makes the big oak I found last week look like a toothpick. It looks like a job for a swingmill for sure. Scott did you see the picture that was on page 1 ?





Yeah Britt, I saw that. I looked at one similar to that over in Wilson a few months back; it was in the side yard of an old plantation house and blew over in a windstorm. Unfortunately it was completely rotted (especially the portion that had the bee hive - that got exciting...).

Here is my largest log to date. I'm standing on the stump that I cut it from...


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 6, 2010)

scsmith42 said:


> Yeah Britt, I saw that. I looked at one similar to that over in Wilson a few months back; it was in the side yard of an old plantation house and blew over in a windstorm. Unfortunately it was completely rotted (especially the portion that had the bee hive - that got exciting...).
> 
> Here is my largest log to date. I'm standing on the stump that I cut it from...



I would be grinning just like you were. Very nice log!!!!!


----------



## Backwoods (Apr 7, 2010)

Scsmith42
I looks like it took a lot of “work” to get dressed up for that photo, nice log.


----------



## scsmith42 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I was able to recover some 20" wide QSRO boards from that log; some of the boards have some great ray flect too.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 7, 2010)

OK SCSmith, you opened the door with your big log pics. 

Here is a large sequoia that I hauled back to the house the other day. 









Although this tree was really big it was less than 40 years old.

I was a little nervous hauling this on my trailer so I made special bunks so it would not roll off and crush some little Honda civic or something.


----------



## scsmith42 (Apr 7, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> OK SCSmith, you opened the door with your big log pics.
> 
> Here is a large sequoia that I hauled back to the house the other day.
> 
> ...




Nice log! Good idea re the bunks. When I haul large logs, I take a wrap around the entire pile and bind it down so that they can't roll. Also will use bunks to lock them in place. 

I've got one log awaiting the mill that weighs 20,000 lbs. 54" red oak (small end) about 20' long.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 7, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Although this tree was really big it was less than 40 years old.


That'll give the Lucas a workout! Please post pics when you mill it up!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 7, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> That'll give the Lucas a workout! Please post pics when you mill it up!



Well. The butt section is a little to big to fit under the Lucas but the second section will be cut up on the Lucas in the next couple days. 

Really I wish I lived close to NC, I would love to help out milling that big oak. Personally I would quarter and band mill it. I did that on a 5' oak last year and it made the nicest quartersawn boards you have ever seen, the widest being 29" of qsawn ray and fleck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 9, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> OK SCSmith, you opened the door with your big log pics.
> 
> Here is a large sequoia that I hauled back to the house the other day.
> 
> ...



Back in the early 80's a farmer friend gave us a bunch of White Oak logs just about that size. I'm 5'9" and they were right at arm pit height. He sold them to a mill that made barrel staves, they took one tractor trailer load out and came back and got all of their equipment and left. Said the bottom fell out of the market and they would lose money recovering the rest of them. They laid on the ground for a couple years when he gave them to us. Other than being big pretty logs they really meant nothing but firewood to us. They were so straight that I split every stick with a 3lb ax. Wish I had pics, Joe.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 9, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> Back in the early 80's a farmer friend gave us a bunch of White Oak logs just about that size. I'm 5'9" and they were right at arm pit height. He sold them to a mill that made barrel staves, they took one tractor trailer load out and came back and got all of their equipment and left. Said the bottom fell out of the market and they would lose money recovering the rest of them. They laid on the ground for a couple years when he gave them to us. Other than being big pretty logs they really meant nothing but firewood to us. They were so straight that I split every stick with a 3lb ax. Wish I had pics, Joe.



OK, I am crying, I hate hearing about beautiful trees like that getting bucked up and burned. It happens all the time I know but I just love milling up big logs and for the most part it is worth the extra effort. 

Here is the largest oak I have ever milled. 





I put out some really nice quartersawn boards.




http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132540&stc=1&d=1270841103


----------



## mrector (May 2, 2013)

I know this is an old thread.. but just wondering what happened with the tree??

Interested because I live soo close.. could literally throw a football and hit Allegheny county from home.

Mikey


----------



## B Harrison (May 2, 2013)

I also live close, and have a much smaller but still monster tree to get milled up.


----------



## mrector (May 3, 2013)

How big is your lil monster log B Harrison? Location? 

I acquired a 38" dbh red oak yesterday evening. Top blew out, 25' still standing, 
Straight.


----------

